# Next time I’ll do it by myself



## Corey R (May 31, 2021)

I have a 2017 Maxima my son was helping me change the alternator he took off a part now I don’t know where it goes to top it off he doesn’t remember so I need help the part is called a splash guard airduct part # 625243taoc


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It goes on top of the radiator support / fan housing at the inlet to the intake duct. It's 62542N in this diagram:









It's primarily to keep snow from clotting the duct and smothering the engine.


----------



## Corey R (May 31, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy motoring!


----------

